
One electron universe - harperlee
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-electron_universe
======
pathartl
I've always loved this idea. It's seemingly completely ridiculous but
completely astounding at the same time.

------
Koshkin
On a tangential note, according to QFT, there is only one 'electron field'
permeating the entire spacetime; individual electrons are 'excitations' of
that field.

------
byron_fast
Here's a visualization of that electron in action:
[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/TuringMachine.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/TuringMachine.html)

